# Just a question



## HilbillyDelucks (Nov 9, 2008)

Why did I get a notice when I logged in say that my password was 20 days old and that I needed to change it?I gave me a link to do so that was part of the web-site.Just wondering.


----------



## jamesandmanda (Sep 17, 2008)

yes this site is configured to make you change your password.


----------



## HilbillyDelucks (Nov 9, 2008)

Okie dokie,just wondering.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

i had the same thing but it said my password was 925 days old! LOL  i haven't been on this site in so long.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Glad your back. Yea its a security deal, so that you keep changing your password over time so that your account won't get hacked into with an old password.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I just entered the same password and it let me keep it. Even if I get hacked(unlikely here of FF) I can easily hackstab them in the back with my high end computer skills.


----------

